# British Sugar, Ipswich, April '08



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2008)

After a hearty Explorers breakfast at a far too early time Duck, Cavewheel and I headed off to the sweet sticky delights of British Sugar at Ipswich.
















Bumped into another large group of explorers, which was a bit of coincidence, oh and a pikey with a saw, security must have been having a fun day. 











The whole site, although now deafeningly silent, still has an industrious atmosphere 





Electrics Room 










More Electrics of sorts…


----------



## cavewheel (Apr 14, 2008)

*British Sugar - Ipswich - April 2008 - REPORT*

After an early breakfast cooked by duck; me, Duck, and UrbanX all set off for our first visit to British sugar at Ipswich (and not our last), via a quick look at Scotts Fertilizer Plant (thanks for driving duck).

here's a few pics (some mine, some I think are ducks, he was using my spare camera as he had forgotten his), did not take as many as I thought, so will be back as the place is cool.

Love this Chimney





























Boiler throwing up

















Would not want to fall in





If you did you would defiantly need a shower


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: British Sugar, Ipswich, April '08 - REPORT*

Lots to see there, by the look of it and looks an interesting site. Good pics, guys...that chimney's great and love the one looking up beneath the pylon, UrbanX.


----------



## King Al (Apr 15, 2008)

Cool Pics, like the poorly boiler and the shot looking up the pilon


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice report and pics, I do love this place! 

Did you manage to get into admin?


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2008)

Not sure! Not sure what all the rooms were! It was pretty industrious where we were so I doubt it! Have you been?


----------



## LittleMadam (Apr 17, 2008)

Been quite a few times now, always find different things. Admin is a totally different buidling to the industrial part, full of trophies, has a laboratory, was really good to be able to get in.

Security did however lock us in to the main industrial part when we were there in the morning though! Had to climb out of the place LOL, was a heart stopping moment as we saw him shut us in!


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like a good site! Is the stuff coming out of the pipe raw sugar? Well done!


----------



## cavewheel (Apr 17, 2008)

sqwasher said:


> Is the stuff coming out of the pipe raw sugar?



think it is just stuff that was left in the boiler, at least I think it was a boiler  not so sure after re-looking at the picture.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow, no def didn't see that! 
You know your a good explorer when you get locked in, not out! 
I think it is raw sugar, the whole site is sticky...!


----------



## cavewheel (Apr 17, 2008)

Tamasine said:


> Security did however lock us in to the main industrial part when we were there in the morning though! Had to climb out of the place LOL, was a heart stopping moment as we saw him shut us in!



not that could be embarrassing, having to ring security or the police to get let out


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 17, 2008)

UrbanX said:


> You know your a good explorer when you get locked in, not out!



 A new one for the 'You know you're an urbexer when...' thread. That's a good one!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2008)

I was trying to think of an Urbex bumper sticker slogun last night, came up with "Urbexers do it without anyone noticing..."


----------

